# Ellen & Portia's wedding video...



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2008)

YouTube - Ellen and Portia's Wedding Day!

It's really too sweet for words.


----------



## shootout (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww I haven't seen this yet.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Odette (Sep 10, 2008)

That was beautiful. They both looked so happy.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww I love them both =) Thanks for the video!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 10, 2008)

That was lovely. 

I loved the flowers, the cake and the makeup station. I thought Portia looked gorgeous too


----------



## aziajs (Sep 11, 2008)

I saw Ellen's show yesterday when she devoted most of the show to her wedding.  It was so beautiful.  They looked so happy and so in love.  It was very nice.  I would love to have a wedding like that.  It was perfect...down to every detail.


----------



## Jot (Sep 11, 2008)

So beautiful. They look so happy and so in love


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 11, 2008)

it was a beautiful video and they both looked so happy together, that they are finally getting to share this beautiful experience...very inspirational!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 11, 2008)

ellen annoys the living hell out of me, but i like this video. her and portia make such a cute couple, always so happy.


----------



## prettybaby (Sep 11, 2008)

omg that was the sweetest thing.
  sniff sniff


----------



## reverieinbflat (Sep 11, 2008)

That makes me so happy. One day, that can happen everywhere.


----------



## *KT* (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow.  There's nothing more beautiful than love.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

I totally teared up when she showed this on her talk show.  I am so happy for her and her wife!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I totally teared up when she showed this on her talk show. I am so happy for her and her wife!_

 
same here...the wedding looks very romantic and they look so happy together....and I just love Portia's dress, so pretty


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, what was that song? I want to find a copy, it was so sweet! And they looked so happy.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 14, 2008)

awww this is beautiful, i love this song!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Ok, what was that song? I want to find a copy, it was so sweet! And they looked so happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Joshua Radin - Today


----------



## User67 (Sep 15, 2008)

So truly beautiful, brought tears to my eyes. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## revinn (Sep 17, 2008)

You think about all the couples who aren't really in love who get married every day.. How could such a beautiful couple, so deeply in love, ever be denied what we all take for granted? Just goes to show that love comes in all forms, and we shouldn't be allowed to take experiences like this away from them. They're a gorgeous couple, I wish them all the best.


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 25, 2008)

aw thank you for this video, i had not seen it, they are such a beautiful couple x


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Awwww....what a beautiful wedding and beautiful couple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful!  Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loved the song they chose; do any of you know the name & artist?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone posted it up topic ^

They look so in love. Look at all the adoring looks Ellen gave Portia. Awww.


----------

